# Homemade pipe burners



## kjwilson7 (Oct 16, 2017)

I have 3 eight foot sections of pipe with slits cut at 1" apart and most at the same depth (recip saw wondered a few times), a 10 inch throat from my venteri, 0.030 Mig tip for an orifice. I tested each pipe after completion. The first was pretty good only have 3 weak flames and could be turned up to about 7 psi. The second was awesome having almost perfect identical flames that could be turned up to 15 psi before the flames jumped from the pipe. The third and final was probably the worst with the first foot being too strong and could only be adjusted to about 5 psi.

My problem is I have 1 regulator piped to all 3 and of course the weakest link is the 5 psi pipe. which leaves my best one burning slightly cooler than the other 2. The only difference I have been able to observe is that the second pipe I cut was a new blade was used on the slits. I cleared all of the burs and debris on the inside was before lighting. I have built several forge burners and other propane burners, but I'm at a lose here. Has any one else had any experience with this situation?

I reckon that I posted the pictures correctly, but the first pic is the first burner that I made. you can see the 3 weak spots and of course when you adjust the flame with pressure and air those spots are weak. The 2nd and 3rd pic are of 2nd burner that I made. It was great with even flames and I got up to 220 degrees at 10" above the flame in under 1 minute. the last pic is of the 3 piped together. The spacing will be wider once the pipe nipples I ordered come in. The burner that I really like #2 is in the first slot and you can see that it isn't burning as hot as the others.


----------



## wahoowad (Nov 7, 2017)

Never seen something that big. What would you do with these?


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 7, 2017)

wahoowad said:


> Never seen something that big. What would you do with these?


What he said


----------

